# 18th scale oval racing. Columbus,Oh



## general_lee01 (Jun 12, 2006)

just seeing if any one was interested. there is a nice hobby shop and track in Columbus, OH. Its called Platinum Hobbies. they race carpet oval and roadcouse.
go to their web site for more details. www.platinumhobbies.net they race 18th scale, touring car, pan car stock & 19t & Brushless, legends,12th scale,pancar busch. Just trying to get more people in and more 18th scale.
Thanks Collin


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Collin what type of 1/18 scale are they running? Also how many are showing up at this time?


----------



## general_lee01 (Jun 12, 2006)

its really run whatka brung. right now there is 2 of us. 1 mini-t and 1 rc18t. just trying to find some more people to show up AND RACE MINIS


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

The BRP gang of racers plan on making a trip or two this indoor season!!

Need to try out those high banks


----------



## general_lee01 (Jun 12, 2006)

just let me know when. the banked track will be done inn 2 weeks.
Later Collin


----------



## general_lee01 (Jun 12, 2006)

hey every body
they got the banked track down know. they are running mini-ts .the rules are 
1.Mini-t only
2.baja motor
3.batterys up to 1600mh
4.no lipos or brushless
truck has to be open wheel not late model bodys or any thing that will cover tyhe wheels

We race on Saturdays doors open at 10 am, Sign ups at 1 pm, racing starts at 3 pm, we run 3 heats and a main. food and drinks. eletric and tables avalible for use
thanks collin


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Will have to get the crew together to run on the banked oval -- looks cool!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow that looks like a big track!!!Maybe We can get down there some day. How many do they need for a class? s We would be running BRP cars with stock car bodies.


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

3 for a class, runline is 145' @ centerline. The best line is tight bottom in corners and 2-3' from bottom on straights and it is around 120 - 125' on that line. 18 degree banking all the way around, no infield wall (think classic/green carpet infield) 8ft lanes. I have tried 9-52 & 10-45 for gearing. Still want to go 9-45 for testing. 19t/4 cell cars are making laps in the 2.4-2.6 second range (you don't want to turn marshall those ankle breakers).


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Mr. Appleman - good to see you still run the BRP! Look forward to trading paint with you! We will have to make the trip to Platinum soon! we will be at Classics on the 18th, if you can make it!


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

Mr. Appleman LOL, won't make classic my work keeps me on the road most of the time. I will try to make platinum when you guys come down, car is still the same as 2 seasons ago at Da Track, just no time to play, you know the company motto "Do more with less"


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats our Co motto also


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

BudBartos said:


> Thats our Co motto also


 
I thought the company motto was:" ITS OVER" or " Where are we going to eat???"


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

No it is It's over let's go eat !!!!

Andy>> Are they getting a turnout for road course on sundays?


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

They have only been getting 8-10 on sundays (12th scales / touring cars). Not sure why, Y-city is in the midst of closing and is not racing now and they had a decent road course crowd. May pick up once the weather finally chills.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

The gate here is way down also 2 weeks before the champs and there were only 18 at the race sunday. Wow Y city has been there for a long time. Turnouts are down all over. However the champs has like 460 entries.
Hope to get down there and give it a try.


----------



## general_lee01 (Jun 12, 2006)

we had a good turn out yesterday 9 mini-ts and rc18ts. dec.16 were having a toys for tots and chillia race. its only $5 a car and bring stuff fo rthe kids.
later collin


----------



## slotracer (Jun 3, 2003)

Is platinum still racing? They havnt been posting any race results on their website. I thought I might check it out after Christmas.


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

Change in owners, closed this weekend, will be back up and
running next weekend.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Warbird >> Hi Ya !!:wave:


----------



## JDish (Dec 20, 2004)

New name is Pit Road Raceway

Web Page Here 

Would love to get out my BRP for some playing on the banked track. Been sitting for a while. I'm in the same boat as Mr. Appleman but for other reasons.

They are running flat track for the whole month of January. Just wanted to let you guys know in case you still wanted to come down for some banked racing.

Later
Jay


----------



## slotracer (Jun 3, 2003)

What rules do you have for the 18th scale? Are you running mini-t and 18t together? Do you require foam tires? I may check it out after the holidays.


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

stock motors/6 cell for the BRP's
18t & mini-t run together at this point, foam tires (brp's)
any body at this point.


----------



## OhioBuckeye (Dec 30, 2006)

What cars are people running? BRP's? Losi Mini-T's what?


----------



## general_lee01 (Jun 12, 2006)

i have not been there 4 a while but the were running mini-ts with foam tires, any brush motor, any batt , no lipos.


----------



## OhioBuckeye (Dec 30, 2006)

Ok I just picked up a Losi Mini-t. What needs to be done to these to make the competitive?

Also can someone let the owner of Pit Road Raceways know that the message board is not accepting new members on their website.

Thanks


----------



## general_lee01 (Jun 12, 2006)

u need foam tires a baja motor, go battery. the smc battery is a good one. thats about it.
later,collin


----------



## JDish (Dec 20, 2004)

OhioBuckeye said:


> Also can someone let the owner of Pit Road Raceways know that the message board is not accepting new members on their website.
> Thanks


I see you as a new member, I've sent an e-mail to get you activated. They had a small issue with people registering as other people a while back, now every user is activated by the Admins.

Later
Jay


----------



## OhioBuckeye (Dec 30, 2006)

Ok so I watched the video at the Pit Road website for the Mini-T's. I am curious why everyone seemed to have the same body and it wasn't the stock truck body for the Mini-T. What is up there? Are you required to run that with that body?

OB


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

the original group of guys that started racing them came from the local dirt track and already had sprint bodies on them, you can run anything, I use the truck, just was not there the night of the video.


----------

